# Anyone have either of these 2 pairs of fostex?



## thumper24 (Aug 12, 2012)

I can't decide which to get.I'm getting the boxes along with them.
One set is Fostex FE126En 4" Full Range.In the kit their $315 with boxes.
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/full-range-speaker-kits/fostex-bk-12m-folded-horn-kit-pair/
Other pair is Fostex FE166En 6.5" full range.The kit is $493.02.I think it includes drivers.
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/full-range-speaker-kits/fostex-bk-16-folded-horn-kit-pair/
Would either be good?I'd rather get the 6.5",handles up to 20w more at peak.Is fostex really good or overrated?


----------



## ktactics (Aug 19, 2012)

I haven't used any before


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I've used the Fostex FE206 and Pioneer B20FU20-51FW. Both are 8" drivers and work very well with a simple mass loaded transmission line enclosure. Real bass (35 Hz -3 dB), but both (more so the Pioneer) can use a little help in the upper end unless you are high frequency (+15,000 Hz) deaf like me.


----------

